# Posh photos - proud Mum moment!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A local professional photographer set up a photo shoot at the kennels where I take Poppy for Agility, with all the proceeds going to a local animal rescue. How could I resist? Here are some of the results


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL PICTURES!! I am hoping to get the girls pictures done professionally in the next month or so. Sophy and Poppy look really cute!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Schpeckie! I do think poodles are difficult to photograph successfully, especially black poodles. Even these make Poppy look as if she has a dewlap, which she doesn't. Sophy, on the other hand, has exactly the contrast of black and white the camera loves, and will look winsome the moment the lens is pointed at her!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

ugh black and white dogs are HARD to photograph but studio situations make it much easier. 

These are great photos


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Black and white dogs are HARD to photograph... that photographer did an excellent job.

Your dogs are beautiful! Sophy is such a gorgeous Pap, her markings are divine!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

These are gorgeous of both of your dogs, and looking at your Papillon makes me want one!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Dear Santa: 
Please add a little "butterfly dog" to my gifts. Oh, yes, and a toy poodle too, if it's not too much trouble. Thank you! And *THANK YOU **fjm* for sharing those FANTASTIC photos! That reminds me, gotta get that Santa guy to hook me up with a professional pet photographer....

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow great photos,jealous!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow, those are gorgeous! The pictures of Sophy make it clear how the Papillon got its name--and remind me how cute they are!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It was an amazingly good deal - the sitting and two prints was £10, and then another £10.50 for the cd with all 12 photos - and they made well over £200 for the rescue centre. I shall definitely be there again next year!

I was rather tempted to book a second, later session, and have photos taken after the long, muddy walk we took along the shore to make up to the dogs for being bathed, brushed and kept in all morning in order to be pristine for the camera!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Very nice pics..and beautiful subjects


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Those are great photos! They are both beautiful. 

I'm on another forum with TONS of paps, and Sophy is definitely one of the cutest I've ever seen!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh!!! you will treasure these forever! Beautiful dogs by the way too! Now, I want to know what you plan on doing with these. Show us when you've put them up!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Stunning photos!! A Pap is high on my list of breeds I want to live with before I die. She is a doll. Poppy is a cutie pie too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

They are sooo cute! :*
It's precious to have photos like this!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Gorgeous results! I think I must find a professional photographer; my amateur ones are rubbish.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Gorgeous pics! Love the soulful look of the papillons!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What wonderful photos and for such a good cause, too! My favorite is the closeup of Sophy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, Sophy can look incredibly soulful! I would love to believe she is thinking good thoughts, but I suspect she was just trying to guess whether the next treat would be chicken or liver cake!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I really LOVE these photos.

Professional is an understatement, this photographer is Awsome.

You can send him here to Canada to do dog show photography any day. We need good ones !


----------



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

Both your dogs are gorgeous, and they are stunning pictures as well!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Absolutely beautiful!! You should be very proud to hang those in your home._


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Excellent photos! Sophy's little face is to die for. The photographer did an excellent job of capturing her expression. I love Poppy's color. Such a sweet pair!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

such wonderful pictures! i'm dying to have professional pictures of Llama, since she's incredibly expressive, but i have to wait till Vlada gets older and have a photoshoot for both girls.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh how dear! I would love a professional pic of mine!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## 2 Poods (Oct 20, 2010)

Beautiful!!! I had my two poods photographed by a professional photographer a couple of years ago. I need to do that again. The pics turned out really good.


----------

